# Trailer Rebuild: Winch Hook problems with Jon Boat



## hagbard (Jun 29, 2015)

A few weeks ago I bought an old Alumacraft 1257 with trailer. While both work well they need updating especially the trailer. 

I stripped and repainted the trailer with bed liner paint, new lights and wiring, new coupler, new chains. All is going well except for the winch hook!

For the life of me I can not find a winch rope that has a hook that will fit around the jon boat handle!

Is it safe to use a heavy duty carabiner or quick link?

Is it safe to grind out the inside of the new hook to make room for the handle?

Also there is a safety chain on the front of the boat. Should I look into transom tie downs too or is that not a big deal with such a light boat? I do run a ratchet strap around the boat and trailer around the rear bench seat.

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 29, 2015)

You need some kind of transom tie down(s), gotta use something, lots of options there.

Carabiner is no good for winch, stick with steel. Marine store should have a variety of hooks to use or go online and get it.

Safety chain in front is also a good idea.

Tim


----------



## Y_J (Jun 29, 2015)

You could always put a SS U-Bolt on the bow for your winch hook to connect to.. Works pretty good for me. I just added a a small backing plate ahead of the nuts on the inside along with 3M-5200 inside and outside.


----------



## hagbard (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.

What is the proper way to attach guide on rollers to the trailer? The vertical ones with rollers at the top?

It was rigged with a u bracket and washers as spacers to set the correct width for the boat. They are are rusty and the brackets are bent. There must be a more elegant solution?


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jun 30, 2015)

There are a variety of heavy duty quick clamps that will work. Check home depot, etc.

Like this....


----------



## Clint KY (Jul 11, 2015)

I had a similar problem as the hook on the winch strap would not fit into the bow eye of my jon boat. I purchased a clevis and attached it to the bow eye and it is large enough to accommodate the hook.


----------



## rktman (Jul 21, 2015)

Use a trailer safety chain type carabiner for strength.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 22, 2015)

Great advice all


Please add your location to your profile to help when asking and answering questions


----------



## hagbard (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies. Finally got it all setup this weekend. I ended up using a half inch quick link (working load 2200lbs).

Does the positioning of everything look ok here? Is the winch setup too high? Roller on top on the handle and winch rope going below the roller is correct?


----------



## Clint KY (Aug 17, 2015)

hagbard said:


> Does the positioning of everything look ok here?


No



hagbard said:


> Is the winch setup too high?


 Yes - very much so. The winch strap should be about level. The way you have it the winch is going to be trying to lift the bow of the boat rather than pulling it straight back.



hagbard said:


> Roller on top on the handle and winch rope going below the roller is correct?



If you mean the Bow Stop (in your setup a roller) on top of the bow handle - Yes that is fine. And the winch strap under the Bow Stop is correct.


----------



## hagbard (Aug 17, 2015)

Great, thanks Clint. 

I'll move the winch down. Probably close to the lowest position.

Is a roller ok for a bow stop or should that be replaced with something else - especially since the front of the boat is flat...?


----------



## Clint KY (Aug 17, 2015)

hagbard said:


> Great, thanks Clint.


You are very welcome. I have gotten a lot of help and advice on this forum and return it when I can.



hagbard said:


> I'll move the winch down. Probably close to the lowest position.


Mount it so the winch strap is level without the winch pulling the boat up or down. 



hagbard said:


> Is a roller ok for a bow stop or should that be replaced with something else - especially since the front of the boat is flat...?


The roller is fine.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 17, 2015)

When you move the winch, check to be sure your winch handle can turn, without hitting the Boat. Don't ask me how I know this, please.

richg99


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 17, 2015)

I would replace the roller with a carpeted 2x4 to spread the load.


----------



## hagbard (Aug 18, 2015)

Made the adjustment last night. I moved the winch down as low as it can go. Still not totally straight...











I also cut a cedar 2x4 to replace the roller. I haven't carpeted it yet. Since the winch is still at a bit of an angle the wood is getting hit...






Not sure if I should make some more adjustments here?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 18, 2015)

Looks good, though you might experience some "hangups" . 

Might happen due to the slight ridge on the boat that I think I see. Rounding off the cedar block top edge may stop any "hangups".

Not sure if I am viewing it correctly, of course.

richg99


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 18, 2015)

Mount a 24" to 36" long carpeted 2x4 to the cedar piece.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 18, 2015)

Also you can rewind the strap on the winch so it comes off the bottom.


----------



## hagbard (Aug 18, 2015)

Ah, gotcha. Great suggestions!


----------



## hagbard (Aug 18, 2015)

And on a related note - I did pick up a pair of boat buckles for the transom tie down but again - the hooks don't fit around the alum craft handles...

Does anyone have a suggestion for transom tie downs for alum craft jon boats? Or should I replace the handles? I'm planning on trailering it up to the Canadian border so I want to make sure everything is in good shape. New hubs and bearings on the way too.

Here is what the back of the boat looks like


----------



## hagbard (Aug 21, 2015)

before I carpet the boards just wanted to make sure this is correct. adding the 2x4 makes it feel so much more stable and totally rock solid.


----------



## Clint KY (Aug 21, 2015)

Paint the wood flat black before you add the carpet and the whole affair will look professional. Nicely done.

As for the tie-down in the aft I use a strap that goes from the trailer, over the boat and then back down to the trailer. To make your tie-downs work you may have to do the same thing you did with the winch strap hook. Perhaps a piece of cloth strapping made into a loop and then stitched so it hangs from the handles. Or maybe a piece of metal bent to hook over the transom with a loop at the end to attach the tie-down. The rear tie-down is to keep the back of the boat from bouncing on rough roads and curbs and such. It does not have to be a major assembly. I used one ratchet strap on my 12' jon with one hook over the transom and the other on the rear cross-member of the trailer. It was about centered on the boat as I carried the trolling motor in the boat instead of attached to it.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 21, 2015)

The 2x4 looks good, I like glossy black.


----------



## hagbard (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Is the carpet for the boat or the woods protection?


----------



## Clint KY (Aug 22, 2015)

hagbard said:


> Thanks for the replies. Is the carpet for the boat or the woods protection?


For the boat. It actually does the wood harm if it were to get wet. The carpet will keep the wood wet increasing the possibility of rot. BIT - not a huge concern for the bow stop as it is not likely to get and stay wet. It is more of a concern for the trailer bunks - which on your trailer appear to be roller bunks.


----------



## Johnny (Aug 22, 2015)

_In my world_, since I have a lot of flat bar in my collection,
I would make a couple of large "L" brackets as indicated
by the orange lines in the photo. Also, I would just use a couple
of the nylon ratchet straps from the stern handles to the trailer.
Just ensure the handles are bolted all the way through the transom,
not just a few wood screws. If the handles are factory riveted, inspect
them to ensure they can withstand any stress of bouncing up and down.
Or, install 1" stainless eye bolts for the tie down straps. Also, you could
put in a couple of 1" stainless eye bolts on the trailer to give it that professional look.
Cut off the strap excess, seal the ends and dedicate those two straps for the back tie downs.
That is the most eye pleasing aesthetic and professional looking way of doing it.
The most common and easiest way is to just throw a couple of ratchet straps 
across the boat to the trailer and let the ends flap in the wind.
At one time or another, you will see this method and see how unprofessional it looks.
Don't over think it.






jus my Dos Centavos.






,


----------

